# HyperX PREDATOR DDR4 3000MHz Memory Review



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 14, 2015)

*HyperX PREDATOR DDR4 3000MHz Memory Review*

*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4.jpg


Since 1998 Kingston has proven to be a reliable brand of all memory and storage solutions and now  with popular Intel X99 and Intel Z170 platform Kingston fulfills the memory bandwidth needs for gaming and the extreme high-end desktop enthusiasts with the crown of their DDR4 memory line-up in form of HyperX PREDATOR DDR4 Memory in 4 x 4GB kit set to 3000 MHz, a CL rating of 15 and a base voltage of 1.35 V. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/01.jpg


 Let’s see what Kingston offers with this DDR4 kit. 


*Features*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/02.jpg


Ferocious performance just got more aggressive. - Prey on the competition with HyperX® Predator DDR4, offering low CAS latency and the most aggressive timings on high-speed modules for a new generation of unbeatable performance. With speeds up to 3000MHz and CL12–CL15 latencies, HyperX Predator DDR4 delivers higher performance for ultra-responsive multitasking and complements Intel’s 8-core processor for faster video editing, 3D rendering, gaming and AI processing. 


HyperX Predator DDR4’s Intel XMP ready profiles are optimized for X99 motherboards and compatible with Intel's i7 5000 series processors. Hand-tuned XMP profiles are built right into the modules, so users can easily overclock their platforms by simply selecting a profile, with no need for manual timing adjustments in BIOS. 


Predator DDR4 keeps its cool while gaming, with lower power consumption over DDR3 memory, for a cooler, quieter, more reliable system. Stand out from the crowd and maximize heat dissipation with Predator’s signature tall heat sink, now in black. Its style complements the design of the latest PC hardware. HyperX Predator DDR4 is backed by a lifetime warranty, free technical support and the reliability that makes HyperX unbeatable.




Fast — lowest latencies paired with faster clock speeds to deliver unbeatable DDR4 performance
Unique — charcoal black heat spreader with black PCB brings dramatic style to any system build
Compatible — Intel XMP ready profiles optimized for Intel X99 series motherboards
Reliable — 100% factory tested at speed
Guaranteed — lifetime warranty, free technical support



*www.youtube.com/embed/EYa88PYJkHk 


*Specifications*


Capacities 16GB–64GB kits
Frequency Speed 2133MHz, 2400MHz, 2666MHz, 2800MHz and 3000MHz
CAS Latency CL12–CL15
Voltage 1.2V–1.35V
Operating Temperature 0°C to 85°C
Storage Temperature -55°C to 100°C
Dimensions 133.35mm x 55mm
Compatible with X99 Intel chipsets



*Looks*
The unique design of the HyperX PREDATOR heat spreader optimally pulls heat away from the memory chips, into your system giving more headroom for overclocking. With black heat spreaders and a black PCB, the HyperX PREDATOR kits goes very well with any color theme build. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/03.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/04.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/05.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/06.jpg


Heat spreader makes the module little tall with 55.05mm of height, might create some height issues with large size CPU air cooling solutions. 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/07.jpg


*Inside*
 First looking at the RAM modules, found a curve or difference in the height (approx 1mm) of the connection pads and PCB. Module is having extra height in the middle when compared with the both ends. This curve results in lowering the pressure on the modules while inserting them into the DIMM slots giving a smooth and easy RAM installation.
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/08.jpg


Now zooming under the heat spreader and we found that the kit is made of Single sided DIMMs( that is the memory chips are placed on one side of PCB) having eight SKhynix 512M x 8-bit FBGA module (H5AN4G8NMFR) of 4Gbit density  .
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/09.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/10.jpg


*Testing*
Test system configuration - 
CPU - Intel Core i5 6600K 
Board -  Gigabyte Z170x G1 Gaming7 
RAM - 4 X 4GB HyperX Predator DDR4 3000Mhz 
SSD - Kingston SV300 120GB
Cooler - H100i GTX 
GFX -  Gigabyte GTX980 
PSU - Cooler Master CMV750 
Display - Acer S220HQL 
OS -  Windows 10 


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/11.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/12.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/13.jpg


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/14.jpg


*Overclocking*
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/15.jpg


*Benchmarks* 
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/16.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/17.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/18.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/19.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/20.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/21.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/22.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/HYPERXPREDATORDDR4/23.jpg


*Pros*


Great Looks
Easy Overclocking
 Available in 2133MHz-3000MHz (16GB & 32GB) DDR4 memory kits
 Lifetime Warranty



*Cons*


Tall Heatsinks can make some issue with some Air Coolers



*Conclusion*
Kingston HyperX PREDATOR 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 3000MHz kit turned out as an excellent gaming and enthusiast  memory kit with its quality finish and Hynix MFR chip selection. Beside the slight height issue we didn’t find any other flaws with these modules. 


At the conclusion, we found the HyperX PREDATOR DDR4 3000MHz kit was rock stable at 3000Mhz and stock timing. With a lifetime warranty this kit is worth a consideration if you are planning a new X99 or Z170 build..




*Manufacturers Info*
Site Link  


Source / More info  


Thanks.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Nov 14, 2015)

Please don't forget to mention the expected or approx price for each and everything that you review in the future. As it saves a lot if time many people who consider price as the biggest factor before making there mind about any product.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sure will take note of it.. Thanks


----------

